

Glenn Greenwald To Testify Before Congress On NSA Surveillance - 01PH
http://www.mediaite.com/online/glenn-greenwald-to-testify-before-congress-on-nsa-surveillance/

======
mrbuzer
What can he inform congress of that congress can't ask the NSA? I wouldn't be
surprised if this were a trap.

~~~
malandrew
He's doing it via video feed and he's been asked by Justin Amash, so it's
unlikely to be a trap.

He knows a lot of the same information as the NSA, but he'll be willing to
volunteer the information that the NSA will try to hide via doublespeak.

